# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Microscopy talk

## gavin

Well done Alan Riach and his wife for a very interesting demonstration of microscopy at the East of Scotland's meeting last night in Dundee.  There was an enthusiasm afterwards for taking the association's microscopes home to try it out.

Next up on 6th December at 7:30 will be Murray McGregor, always an interesting man to listen to and to meet.  All welcome.

Dundee Methodist Church,
20 West Marketgait,
Dundee  DD1 1QR

----------

